# Pf xmas greetings thread!!!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

POST YOUR CHRISTMAS GREETINGS HERE!!!!!!!




MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY DEAR FRIENDS
HERE AT POODLE FORUM!!!!!

LOVE YA ALL!!!!
LAUREL & MOLLY


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wishing everyone a Healthy & Happy New Year. May all your dreams come true.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

Merry Christmas from my whole gang!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope Buck is the only PF Poodle on the "naughty" list! Sideways season greetings to all of you wonderful people!
Mary and Buck


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

Wishing everyone a very merry Christmas and a happy new year ?
Jamie & Pepper


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Mfmst said:


> Hope Buck is the only PF Poodle on the "naughty" list! Sideways season greetings to all of you wonderful people!
> Mary and Buck


Had to look twice to see whether Buck ate Santa Claus or was just nibbling on his hat! (Decided it was just the hat, so that's not too naughty.)  Great photo!:santaclaus:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas from Branna, Killa, and Winter!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 14, 2013)

Merriest Christmas and Happiest Holidays to all the member of PF! 

I am SURE that everyone here in on Santa Paw's 'Nice' list....right?! :angel:


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

*Merry Christmas *


----------



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Littlelisette (Mar 12, 2014)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Merry Christmas From Bentley And Mary


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Love, Oreo and Ohana.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I think I posted this already but this is the Christmas card we sent out this year.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Watching for Santa... 
It won't be long now! :santaclaus:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Chagall! You look like you are wearing a silver fox coat! Gorgeous Boy!!!!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Merry Christmas from Axel!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Nollick Ghennal as Blein Vie Noa !!!!

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year!

Mum made us try these stupid hats!! We were not impressed :biggrin:























Have a wonderful holiday everyone, whatever you may be doing!

With best wishes from Hilary, Paul, Pippin and Pushkin!!

:couch2::eating::drink:arty2::santaclaus::smow:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Blessings of the season to everyone and their families- two footed and four footed!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Santa made it! * :santaclaus:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all my friends at poodle forum!!!!! <3 <3


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Chagall'smom, I love that picture you just posted. I plucked it right off the screen and put in my folder. So many great photos.

To all, merry Christmas and happy holidays,
May your every wish come true,
Hoping you have hearty feast,
With lots of goodies too.

Celebrate with gladness,
and Christmas carols sing,
No matter what you celebrate, 
Champagne...with anything. 

Toast a toast to all your friends, 
At Poodle forum too,
Lift our glass in thankfulness,
That you have me and I have you!

Here's to you and here's to me,
And may we never disagree,
But should we ever disagree,
To hell with you and here's to me!:aetsch:


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

From our crew!

--Q


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My Christmas mug


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I know I'm a day late but I hope it's ok if I post this picture now.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Merry Christmas a bit late from us!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Able to stop in today to wish everyone Happy Holidays to all our new friends (furry or not) here on the forum. Stella had fun helping open presents early with her Border sister Fire! They just couldn't wait till morning! Hope Santa got you everything on your gift list !


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

We're a bit late, but merry christmas!!


----------

